# Change status from international student to permanent resident



## Student404 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi everyone. 

I'm currently an international student with a study permit, currently in First Year at UW in Ontario. I have a work permit as well which allows me to seek employment for jobs as part of my coop program. 

Is it possible for me to apply for permanent resident status while still attending university full time as a student ? My parents are not residents or citizens of Canada.

Also, if I do apply for residence or citizenship status after I graduate, would the time I spent in Canada while studying count towards the required application time for the citizenship status ?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Student404 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm currently an international student with a study permit, currently in First Year at UW in Ontario. I have a work permit as well which allows me to seek employment for jobs as part of my coop program.
> 
> ...


Canada offers a path for those who are studying to seek permanent residency status. Check on the Canada's immigration site. I believe that once you complete or close to complete you will be able to apply. The path anyhow exists.


----------



## Student404 (Apr 11, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Canada offers a path for those who are studying to seek permanent residency status. Check on the Canada's immigration site. I believe that once you complete or close to complete you will be able to apply. The path anyhow exists.


Hey, thanks for the reply Canuck. I know that there is a way for me to apply towards the end of my study period. However, I would like to know if there is a way for me to apply earlier, perhaps in a years time so as to expidite the process.

Thanks


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Student404 said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply Canuck. I know that there is a way for me to apply towards the end of my study period. However, I would like to know if there is a way for me to apply earlier, perhaps in a years time so as to expidite the process.
> 
> Thanks


Did you check the website ? if it is not written there, you cannot


----------

